# Lone Oak



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Latest from a photograph I took last week.......


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love the sky in this picture. Good job.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, I agree, I like the way you paint the sky. It really stands out.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ditto above...but I really love the tree..I love the feel of the entire painting. Two thumbs up from me!


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, I really like dramatic skies I make them in my photographs and like to do it also in my paintings. It is fun to do wet on wet and let the clouds wisp out and the painting sort of paints itself.Here is the photograph I based the painting on.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That is a fantastic photo. Your painting is perfect.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oregon Artist said:


> Thanks, I really like dramatic skies I make them in my photographs and like to do it also in my paintings. It is fun to do wet on wet and let the clouds wisp out and the painting sort of paints itself.Here is the photograph I based the painting on.


GORGEOUS. That needs to be blown up and framed!


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

I printed it out to about 7X19 and matted and framed it that's as large as my printer will go. All my paintings are from photographs I have taken I like to go on road trips taking pictures and thinking of potential subjects for paint. A couple of weeks ago my oldest son and I went around the Olympic peninsula over a 600 mile day! I got a couple of shots I may try to paint.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

You know, painting those dramatic skies could become your signature piece that sets your paintings apart from other artists work and makes your art identifiable as being made by you. A lot of artists want to accomplish that in their art but not many succeed.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Liz said:


> You know, painting those dramatic skies could become your signature piece that sets your paintings apart from other artists work and makes your art identifiable as being made by you. A lot of artists want to accomplish that in their art but not many succeed.


Thanks for the encouragement I do like cloudy threatening skies but then again I live in Oregon so I had better!


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

*Begrüßung - OD*

Entschuldigung, ich habe mich in der Adresse geirrt!
Können Sie mein Bild löschen?

Ihre Landschaft ist sehr locker und leicht - prima!

Sorry, I was wrong in the address!
Can you delete my picture?

Its landscape is very loose and easy - great!

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like you fixed your problem of posting the wrong picture by yourself. 

Your painting of the Roses is gorgeous. You are obviously a very experience and very talented artist. You will be an asset to our forum and I'm very happy you joined us.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Hallo Terry, ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, 
dass ich meinen Thread in Ihren gesetzt habe!

Hi Terry, I beg your pardon I have set my thread in your!

Ernst


----------

